# Humanities & Anthropology > History & Civilisations >  Were ancient Persians blonde?

## Cyrus

In another thread I posted this picture of Elamite and Persian immortal warriors in the palace of Darius the Great in Susa:



Look at the details of another Persian soldier:



Also look at Darius the Great himself on the famous ancient Greek Darius vase: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...arius_vase.jpg

----------


## markod

That's the yellow sandstone under it 😂

----------


## Sile

> That's the yellow sandstone under it 😂


I doubt what you say

----------


## markod

> I doubt what you say


Look at pictures in an intermediate state of decay:

----------


## bicicleur

> That's the yellow sandstone under it 😂


if it were so, would the picture not be more blurred?

----------


## bicicleur

> In another thread I posted this picture of Elamite and Persian immortal warriors in the palace of Darius the Great in Susa:


where did you get the pics from?

----------


## Boreas

In Turkey, there is a belief that real Kurds have fair hair. I have also read a novel of Irainian women teacher, who said that Kurds who escaped from Arab invasion have fair hair.

----------


## Angela

> That's the yellow sandstone under it ������


Obviously, since it's the same shade as the stones which have lost their blue pigment.

Some people just won't give it up.

----------


## davef

> Look at pictures in an intermediate state of decay:


Exactly and if this person really truly was blonde, wouldn't the color of his hair be painted blonde all throughout? It's mostly dark brown....

----------


## Joey37

There are some Central Asian blondes who descend from Iranic people, and according to the R1a page on this site, that haplogroup spread blond hair; the Aryan invaders who formed the country of Persia/Iran were R1a-Z93. Although I can't imagine it was that common, I would not rule it out. Probably more common in Bactria than Elam or Persia proper.

----------


## Salento

> Exactly and if this person really truly was blonde, wouldn't the color of his hair be painted blonde all throughout? It's mostly dark brown....


There’s a piece of Mesopotamia in New Haven CT. 
At the Yale University Art Gallery, and is FREE :)

(Other Exhibit: Egypt, Greece, Rome, ...)


I snapped these:

Lion of Ishtar Gate of Babylon





Anunnaki “Those Who From Heaven To Earth Came" yep, Giorgio say so.  :Grin: 
Check it out: notice the *iWatch* and the *Man-Purse*. LOL

----------


## davef

> There’s a piece of Mesopotamia in New Haven CT. 
> At the Yale University Art Gallery, and is FREE :)
> 
> (Other Exhibit: Egypt, Greece, Rome, ...)
> 
> 
> I snapped these:
> 
> Lion of Ishtar Gate of Babylon
> ...


Thanks, I would love to see this kind of art, and love the lion!

----------


## Salento

> Thanks, I would love to see this kind of art, and love the lion!


Take a day trip, it's only an hour and a half or two by car from New York.
If you get lucky, by being exposed to so much culture, the Genius of Yale could rub-off on you too.  :Satisfied: 

https://artgallery.yale.edu/

----------


## Cyrus

> That's the yellow sandstone under it


It is possible but what is your explanation about modern Persians, especially in the rural areas, who have these physical appearances?

----------


## Cyrus

> Look at pictures in an intermediate state of decay:


You certainly don't believe that ancient Persians had black skins? It seems to be clear that it has been blackened after 2,500 years.

----------


## markod

> You certainly don't believe that ancient Persians had black skins? It seems to be clear that it has been blackened after 2,500 years.


Yes, I believe they were Africans.

----------


## Cyrus

> Yes, I believe they were Africans.


I am not sure if you are serious or not, but we are talking about an ancient Indo-European people, they couldn't be black Africans.

----------


## Sile

> Yes, I believe they were Africans.


Persians are the Parsi people who entered modern iran from central asia circa 1000BC..........everybody knows this history .........where do you get africans from?
.
They brought Zorastrian religion to iran when they migrated there...........zorastrian religion began with the tajik people, who persians also belong to
*people of Persian heritage native specifically to present-day Afghanistan, Tajikistan, and Uzbekistan are referred to as Tajiks,*

----------


## Angela

It's ok Markod.

The heavy sarcasm was crystal clear. :)

----------


## Cyrus

> Persians are the Parsi people who entered modern iran from central asia circa 1000BC..........everybody knows this history .........where do you get africans from?
> .
> They brought Zorastrian religion to iran when they migrated there...........zorastrian religion began with the tajik people, who persians also belong to
> *people of Persian heritage native specifically to present-day Afghanistan, Tajikistan, and Uzbekistan are referred to as Tajiks,*


Persianization of Tajiks and Afghans dates back to the Middle Ages, in the ancient times eastern Iranian people such as Sogdians and Bactrians lived in the Central Asia.
Zoroastrianism has nothing to with Persians, there is absolutely no mention of Persians in any Zoroastrian texts, the fact is that Persians just adopted Zoroastrian religion, Islam is not a Persian religion too, Persians adopted this religion too.

----------


## Sile

> Persianization of Tajiks and Afghans dates back to the Middle Ages, in the ancient times eastern Iranian people such as Sogdians and Bactrians lived in the Central Asia.
> Zoroastrianism has nothing to with Persians, there is absolutely no mention of Persians in any Zoroastrian texts, the fact is that Persians just adopted Zoroastrian religion, Islam is not a Persian religion too, Persians adopted this religion too.


so you do not know , that persians, medes and sycthians are all related .....all origins from south-central asia

from uni of Portland USA

Around 1200 BC, some Indo-European people from Central Asia moved south into West Asia. These people were the Persians and the Medes. The Persians and the Medes were distantly related to the Scythians, the Hittites, the Greeks and the Romans, and they spoke a related language. Like the Scythians, the Medes and the Persians were nomadic people. They travelled around Central Asia with their horses and their cattle, and grazed the cattle and the horses on the great fields of grass there. Usually they lived well enough this way. The Medes and the Persians settled in what is now Iran, and we don’t hear much about them until about 600 BC.

----------


## Cyrus

> so you do not know , that persians, medes and sycthians are all related .....all origins from south-central asia
> from uni of Portland USA
> Around 1200 BC, some Indo-European people from Central Asia moved south into West Asia. These people were the Persians and the Medes. The Persians and the Medes were distantly related to the Scythians, the Hittites, the Greeks and the Romans, and they spoke a related language. Like the Scythians, the Medes and the Persians were nomadic people. They travelled around Central Asia with their horses and their cattle, and grazed the cattle and the horses on the great fields of grass there. Usually they lived well enough this way. The Medes and the Persians settled in what is now Iran, and we don’t hear much about them until about 600 BC.


And you probably don't know that South Asia is in the south of Central Asia, not West Asia, of course Persian is an Iranian language and Iranian is an Indo-Iranian language and Indo-Iranian language originated somewhere in the north of Central Asia but Persians migrated south into West Asia from the Pontic–Caspian steppe through the Caucasus. This migration probably related to haplogroup *R1b*:



I think this haplogroup relates to the spread of blue eyes too: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Augenfarbe.svg



Migration of Eastern Iranian people to the south of Central Asia probably relates to haplogroup R1a which is rare in West Asia.

----------


## Angela

Cyrus, just stop.

We get it: you think they were blonde. 

You're not convincing anyone by endlessly repeating it.

----------


## Cyrus

> Cyrus, just stop.
> 
> We get it: you think they were blonde. 
> 
> You're not convincing anyone by endlessly repeating it.


I didn't repeat anything, there was a wrong assumption about the migration of Persians to Iran and I corrected it.

----------

